# Problem with getting current bank statements



## kro4a (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello All, 

If someone had the same problem will be much appreciated if you have any ideas how to solve it.

Me and my partner are in the process of applying for spouse visa and all documents are sorted except my bank statements.
Most of my bank statement are coming via post but as i need for my current transactions the statement wasn't issued, therefore i went to my bank which is Lloyds TSB with a print out from Internet banking with last month transactions so that they can stamp it and certify that its real.

If 6 month ago i did not have problems today they told me that its impossible to do, they can only print out transactions without Lloyds header and my name and address but they can stamp it with wording "I certify that this is a true copy".

The word copy and the fact that it hasn't got my name scared me a lot..what if just because of that embassy will refuse..

Any ideas can these kind of statement be sufficient or..?


----------



## aamirshanu (Oct 29, 2012)

i had the same problem with santander bank ask them for a mini statement they can provide you with a stamp


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

kro4a said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If someone had the same problem will be much appreciated if you have any ideas how to solve it.
> 
> ...


I would wait for advice from someone who knows 100%, but I would imagine that that stamp would be fine. UKBA is asking for proof from the bank that the statement you are providing is accurate. The words "Certify" and "true" should mean you are good to go.

Either way, looking forward to getting some more feedback as well, as myself and my husband will be going through this in January for my FLR, and will need to get bank statements from both Barclay's and HSBC.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kro4a said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If someone had the same problem will be much appreciated if you have any ideas how to solve it.
> 
> ...


Rules are changing from next Thursday and in future, online statement only needs to bear the bank's stamp on each page:

_electronic bank statements from an online account (defined as one that operates solely over the internet and sends bank statements to its customers electronically) which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or *which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page*._

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s...tatementsofchanges/2012/hc760.pdf?view=Binary Page 58

This may not apply if your account isn't internet based and you've simply opted to receive online statement.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Rules are changing from next Thursday and in future, online statement only needs to bear the bank's stamp on each page:
> 
> electronic bank statements from an online account (defined as one that operates solely over the internet and sends bank statements to its customers electronically) which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page.
> 
> ...


We have opted for paperless statements with Lloyd's TSB and am finding that the online statement option really doesn't work for anything. It is printed per page and make no rhyme or reason to it. Sometimes it has more than one month on 1 page. Sometimes it has 1 transaction on a page and sometimes 1 date will be on 1 page and sometimes more. When I printable PDF of it it states it is not an official copy. I went to the branch and they said they could not print my statements because it is offshore. I don't want to kill trees but I was thinking about resuming paper statements again just so I will have them if I need them.


----------



## kro4a (Dec 5, 2012)

I wish UKBA can send new requirements to banks as it will make our life easier. As per my visit yesterday i was told- it doesnt specify in their policy to stamp internet bank statements and this piece of paper they gave me without my name, address, bank's header is appalling!


And 6 months ago when i was applying for fiancee visa 2 ladies from staff told me to go home and print internet bank statements and bring them back to stamp without a problem.

Do you think i can write a letter explaining why that bank could not produce statements from 14 Nov to present?


----------



## alladin (Dec 9, 2012)

Is it possible for you to ask the bank to sent a duplicate post via post to your address, this may take only 2 days if sent to the branch (though they might charge you for doing so)

cheers,
alladin


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Rules are changing from next Thursday and in future, online statement only needs to bear the bank's stamp on each page:
> 
> _electronic bank statements from an online account (defined as one that operates solely over the internet and sends bank statements to its customers electronically) which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or *which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page*._
> 
> ...


I currently receive paper statements by post, Next month I will be in india and I would require my latest statement which is due 2nd week of january, I was thinking of switching to online statements from next week when my statement is due, Do you think im taking a risk if all my statements are through post except for the last one, ive been told it prints in the same format as the ones through post

please can someone give me an expert opinion on this one.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

pt1988 said:


> I currently receive paper statements by post, Next month I will be in india and I would require my latest statement which is due 2nd week of january, I was thinking of switching to online statements from next week when my statement is due, Do you think im taking a risk if all my statements are through post except for the last one, ive been told it prints in the same format as the ones through post
> 
> please can someone give me an expert opinion on this one.


I think it depends on the bank you are using. We use Lloyds and the online statements are not the same as the printed ones they mail. They say: 'Not an official bank copy' on it and they are not in the same format at all.

Can you download an online copy of your statement now? If so then check to see if it is the same as the printed copy.


----------



## kro4a (Dec 5, 2012)

alladin said:


> Is it possible for you to ask the bank to sent a duplicate post via post to your address, this may take only 2 days if sent to the branch (though they might charge you for doing so)
> 
> cheers,
> alladin


Hi, what do you mean? i dont quiet get it


----------



## kro4a (Dec 5, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Rules are changing from next Thursday and in future, online statement only needs to bear the bank's stamp on each page:
> 
> _electronic bank statements from an online account (defined as one that operates solely over the internet and sends bank statements to its customers electronically) which are either accompanied by a letter from the bank on its headed stationery confirming that the documents are authentic or *which bear the official stamp of the issuing bank on every page*._
> 
> ...


Hi, can you please advice what i should do now? i am planning to apply this Wednesday, bank refused to stamp online bank statement, it looks as if they cant do anything because it doesnt specify in their policy.


----------



## pt1988 (Oct 28, 2012)

lovestravel said:


> I think it depends on the bank you are using. We use Lloyds and the online statements are not the same as the printed ones they mail. They say: 'Not an official bank copy' on it and they are not in the same format at all.
> 
> Can you download an online copy of your statement now? If so then check to see if it is the same as the printed copy.



I have spoke to Barclays Online Customer Help Desk, They have told me that it looks exactly the same as the ones through the post but in adobe pdf format, so it is the original but I have to print it out myself..

What am curious about is that I hope UKBA do not create any problems for me just becuase of that


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

kro4a said:


> Hi, can you please advice what i should do now? i am planning to apply this Wednesday, bank refused to stamp online bank statement, it looks as if they cant do anything because it doesnt specify in their policy.


Go into your local branch and tell them that you need official and proper statements issued by the bank if the bank cannot stamp yours. It doesn't surprise me; HSBC also refused to stamp printed statements, but what they offered instead was that they could order a full and up to date set direct from head office and I could collect from there. They arrived two days later and the branch called me right away. This was MUCH quicker than telephone-ordering through a customer service line to order them (which took around 3 weeks last time I had to do that).


----------



## kro4a (Dec 5, 2012)

Do you know if UKBA interested more in spnsor's statememts or in both mine and his?


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Under the salaried employment categories A and B, just the sponsor's unless you are also in UK and working (for example: if you're on a student visa in UK).


----------



## kro4a (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you for your help! Documents sent, now..waiting for news from UKBA about biometrics..fingers crossed 

Do you know how long it normally takes to process the application, supporting documents for UKBA before they send e-mail about biometrics?


----------

